

Hacker News dataset? - smnrn

Coming out of lurking to ask if there is any archive of all the HN submissions from the beginning. I can get the newest ones from the Google Reader RSS archive - but I'd like to look at the older ones. There were a few posting of the dataset a year ago, but the download links have expired. I'm grateful if someone can reupload those datasets or a newer up to date one if it exists.<p>Thanks!<p>P.S. Is there any guidelines on how to crawl news.ycombinator.com in an approved way.
======
tdmackey
Don't have any datasets but <http://news.ycombinator.com/robots.txt> is your
guideline.

------
aditya
also ask the guys behind searchyc.com

